# ... Tamiya Paint Sucks



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

So I had my body painted perfectly. I wanted to tint the windows like the kit says to. I bought the Tamiya Smoke paint. And what do you know spraying it lightly it starts to run everywhere.

Now it looks [edited - improper language] and there is a pool of paint in the body on the roof.

Can you strip LEXAN bodies and repaint them? Or is it a lost cause?


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

realy? I just used tamiya gunmetal on my car and I loved the way it came out. but I used 3 very light coats. did you try and get the job dont in 1 coat? because if you allowed the paint to buildup and drip then it will look bad. and to answer your question if you can strip the bodies. not realy. I did have a freind who used paint thinner to remove paint. but the result was at best ok. you could still see where he had made a booboo so realy I think you should just run that boddy untill its all beat up and cracked up. then get another. realy I dont even use the tint. but then again im a racer so realy I dont see any need to. 


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

If it is waterbased you can use denatured alcohol. It won't hurt the Lexan. You will have to buy it at Home Depot, Lowes or a paint store. You can try rubbing alcohol, it is not as strong. The sooner you try to strip it the better.
DON'T GET IT ON ANY PAINT YOU DON'T WANT TO COME OFF!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, you can remove paint from a body. Depending on what type of paint it is you may have to use different products. I've used Bolink Body wash and now Dynamite Body wash to remove Pactra RC paint from r/c bodies. It takes a little bit of effort as you have to take a bit off at a time. It also gets pretty messy. If you are going to try any and remove the paint, get some latex kitchen gloves for your hands - more to keep the paint off them. There are other ways to remove paint, but I've had some success. However, once you paint a clear area removing the paint may leave it a bit foggy.

As far as painting windows, there are plenty of articles on the internet on how to do that. It takes a bit of skill and plenty of other people before you have ruined their paint scheme trying to tint windows. If this isn't going to be a race body you might consider using actual window tint instead of paint. Find a local tinting shop and see if they will let you have some of their scrap for your body.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I edited the title of your thread, edited your message AND am closing this thread because you have not followed our TOS. Please read our TOS for the posting guidelines. Thank you.


----------

